# FS - complete 90g Setup ***SERIOUS INQUIRES ONLY***



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

YOUNGSTOWN, OHIO

Life has been busy and i just dont have time for as much as I used to. so sadly i have to part with my large setup. here are the specs.

-90 gallon Aqueon oak trim aquarium (less than 3 years old, purchesed new)
-Solid Oak stand with matching canopy
-Catalina aquariums 4 x 54watt HO T-5 with LED moon light strip.
This light was custom ordered with 4 power cords. the LED light strip, a two bulb bay, and 2-single bulb bays are all controlled with seperate cords for maxium lighting options.
-Coralife 2 x 65watt PC lamp
-Current 2 x 65watt PC lamp
-Azoo CO2 regulator
-10 lbs CO2 tank
-5 lbs CO2 tank
-Magnum 350 filter
-Koralia 2 Power head
- Mag Drive 7 inline pump
-13 watt UV sterilizer
-VORTEX Diatom D-1 filter, and filter powder
- (2) dual coralife power center timers

This is really a very nice setup, the tank and stand are in amaizing condition. There is a mix of soil base layer, topped with eco complete/ADA aqua soil, along with rocks and driftwood in the tank.
****THE BUYER MUST TEAR DOWN, AND MOVE****
There are also 4 medium koi angel fish that must go with the tank as well. I am more than willing to help with the tear down and packing of the aquarium, it is however currently set up and running and I simply dont have time to do this all for the buyer. You are welcome to take the rocks, driftwood and substrate but i do not expect you to, and it is fine if you leave that behind. 

I am asking $1200 for the entire setup, I will NOT part this out and sell single items, it is a whole setup. As a bonus option to the buyer I have a 75 gallon all glass aquarium that was on this stand before i bought the 90gallon tank that is currently in use. you can take this FREE along with the rest of the setup. Please contact me via private message here at APC first and we can exchange personal info from there. I will also be uploading pics in a few days. If you have any questions feel free to post them and i will answer as soon as i can.

THANKS!! -Matt


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

*****PRICE UPDATE*****

I am willing to take $800 for the entire set up.


----------

